
The robots are coming for your job, too - Kaibeezy
https://www-m.cnn.com/2019/08/24/politics/economy-us-workforce-automation/index.html
======
webdva
High level programming languages automated assembly language programming, by
the way. Generally speaking. For instance, with the use of a high level
programming language like Python or JavaScript, the operator or user does not
need to be concerned with the management of computer memory or processor
registers (notwithstanding the fact that such low level abstractions differ
between processor architectures as I'm speaking generally).

So even software development is susceptible to the phenomenon of automation.

Anyone got any examples of other kinds of automation?

~~~
forgotmypw3
Custom-written number crunching software ==> Spreadsheets

------
Kaibeezy
Keynes, 1930: _" To those who sweat for their daily bread leisure is a longed-
for sweet -- until they get it,"_

Later adding: _" man will be faced with his real, his permanent problem -- how
to use his freedom from pressing economic cares, how to occupy the leisure,
which science and compound interest will have won for him, to live wisely and
agreeably and well."_

